# Blade changing



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

You shouldn't have to change any screws on most clippers...

Here, I attached a diagram:

Step one is to put your fingers under the teeth and push up and away from the clippers. 

Step two, now that the blade is sticking up, you just slide it off!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Most new clippers have a small button on the back you have to push in white lifting up like the picture shows


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

You also want to turn the clipper on while placing the new blade on the clipper. I learned this from a special clipper store here in town. I guess the blade lines up better when you do it while it's on. But definatly do not undo the screw's if its a Andis clipper. Like they said above it pops off. My husband did the same thing (tried the screws) so I went to the store and they should me how to correctly re-move and replace it.


----------



## sbcvulcan (Aug 12, 2008)

THe replacement blade I have is not just the blade that sits on the outside but the inside blade pieces as well. hard to describe. Perhaps i will bring it to Petco or somehwere and show the groomer


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Does it look something like this?

http://www.petlovedirect.biz/catalog/721343596042_ClipperBlade_ClassicSteel.jpg


----------



## sbcvulcan (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes kela the blade looks like that


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

*Blade removal deminstration*

Here are the some pics with the steps of what to do. I hope this helps. 
In the second pic my thumb is pushing up on the blade. After it pops up you can slide it right off.


----------



## sbcvulcan (Aug 12, 2008)

i hope mine works that easy but then why woudl it have those screws to the base? I will look it over again.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

We thought the same thing. Thats why my husband did the screw's first and couldn't figure it out. lol Good luck


----------



## sbcvulcan (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm actually excited now, if i haven;t messed up the whole damn thing. We bought two nice sharp blades and i've been just looking at them fortwo months. Glad i found this forum.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

The screws hold the cutting blades together. If you take them out, the blade will probably fall apart.
I was confused when I first got my clippers too.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice call with the pictures Jenn! Much better than my drawing, hehe!


----------



## sbcvulcan (Aug 12, 2008)

To all of you that helped me out...IT WORKED and i trimmed up one of my 4 dog yesterday. He looks great. He has a tendency to enjoy dirt so this helps him to stay clean.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats! Nothing like a freshly groomed dog!


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

sbcvulcan said:


> To all of you that helped me out...IT WORKED and i trimmed up one of my 4 dog yesterday. He looks great. He has a tendency to enjoy dirt so this helps him to stay clean.


Awesome! Now you have to post the pictures


----------

